# Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung



## pyro (8. Jan. 2012)

Meine Mutter klagt seit ca. 8 Tagen über Tabsgeräusche und Kratzgeräusche in der Nacht oberhalb der Holzdecke. Ihr Schlafzimmer ist im Dachgeschoß.

Jetzt haben wir mal Schlafzimmer getauscht weil ich mir das "anhören" wollte und tatsächlich höre ich selten für kurze Zeit solche Geräusche wie von einer Maus oder ähnliches.

Was kann man hier dagegen tun? 

Ich kann ja schlecht die Holzdecke (Nut und Federbretter) runterreissen... ???

Leider gelang es mir auch noch nicht den Ort genau zu lokalisieren, laut meiner Mum hört Sie die Geräusche an unterschiedlichen Stellen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Moin,
dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen, daß es sich tatsächlich NUR um eine Maus handelt, die man eigentlich nicht hört......
Ich habe den Verdacht, daß es sich um einen Marder handelt, es KÖNNTE eine Fähe sein, die derzeit einen guten Nestplatz für ihren Wurf zurecht macht.... DANN Gnade Euch Gott!
Gegen Marder im Dach muß man ganz konsequent vorgehen, sonst wird man sie nicht mehr los.
In der Apo gibt es "Marderpaste" zu kaufen, die schmiert man an die vermutete Einschlüpfstelle.
Habe im Netz noch dieses Zeug gefunden, keine Ahnung, ob man damit Erfolg hat:
http://www.marder-abwehr.info/

Und ist man sie erst einmal los, ist dringend angeraten, sämtliche, potentielle Eingänge gut zu verschließen.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Morgen Nun ja ich glaube das dies ein Marder sein könnte würde auf dem Dachboden mal nach Kot reste schauen dann kannste meist die Tierart bestimmen.Suche mal am Haus nach einstiegsmöglichkeiten die unters Dach füren. Tipp ; Meuse Lieben Schokolade und können da nicht wiederstehen dann kannst an den Nagespuren sehen obs Meuse sind. (Ganze Tafel Schokolade ein stück ist weg)


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Morgen Eva -Maria  hast wohl auch schon mit einer  Fähe bekanntschaft gemacht:shock Gruss Reiner


----------



## Annett (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Moin.

Mäuse im Haus.... ein leidiges Thema für viele, die ländlich leben. 

Wir haben damit auch schon Erfahrungen. Lange Zeit war ja unser Außenputz am Haus noch sehr gut geeignet für Mäuse... nach der Sanierung haben die Spatzen keinen Zugang mehr und die Mäuse hoffentlich auch nicht. :beten

Die erste Maus, die mich gleich im ersten Jahr nervte, saß über einem Fenstersturz und kratzte dort immer wieder. Joachim wollte mir das zunächst ebenfalls nicht glauben.
Wir konnten dann oben im Dachboden das Eingangsloch in der Stampflehmwand lokalisieren und haben eine Falle mit Schokolade aufgestellt. Nach einer Woche war die Maus Geschichte. 

Weitere Stelle: Wir haben offene Treppen, die sich bis in den Dachstuhl ziehen. Im Dachstuhl existiert daher eine Art "Raum", dessen Wände vor vier Jahren mit Mineralwolle in Heimarbeit gedämmt wurden. Leider falsch, wie wir vergangenen Winter feststellen mussten. Also wurde diesen Herbst die ganze Dämmung entfernt und was kam zum Vorschein?? Mäusesch...e, Mäuseurin, - gänge usw. 
Da wir dort oben im Laufe des Jahres einen Wechsel zwischen warm und kalt haben (im Winter ists im Haus warm und im Dachboden kalt, im Sommer aber genau umgedreht), haben wir diesmal auf eine Dampfbremse verzichtet und alles "nur" winddicht gemacht, mögliche Zugänge für Mäuse mit Holz oder Lehm abgedichtet. Außerdem besteht die neue Dämmung aus Hanf und Holzweichfaserplatten (Öko-Bauhandel).
Angeblich mögen Mäuse das Zeugs auch nicht wirklich. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Hersteller da nicht zu viel versprochen hat. :beten
Wir haben seither auch wieder Schokoladenfallen da stehen, aber bisher ohne Erfolg.

Außerdem wohnen immer wieder Mäuse in den Garagen und im Vorratsraum neben dem Stall... dort muss ich baldigst mal wieder alles Freßbare beseitigen/sichern und die Katzen nachdrücklich an ihre Aufgaben erinnern.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Moin Pyro, 

es kommt auf die Lautstärke und die Art der Geräusche an. 
Mäuse tapsen eigentlich nur leise und kratzen eher weniger. 
Kratzen tun Ratten gerne und denen wirds bei so viel Regen wie im Moment in der Kanalisation einfach zu eng und die suchen nach trockenen Plätzchen, sind hervoragende Kletterer und können für so manch schlaflose Nacht sorgen. 
In jedem Fall würde ich schnell handeln, damit sich das was da ist nicht vermehrt. 
Zu den größeren grauen Nagern gab es schon mal einen Thread .

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du Dein Haus mal ganz genau von aussen betrachten. 
Gibt es irgendwo Laufspuren, kleine Trampelpfade, Löcher im Boden, lose Dachpfannen, Einstiegsmöglichkeiten in der Fassade usw. 
Ich hatte vor Jahren zunächst den Efeubewuchs als Kletterhilfe in verdacht, nachdem das entfernt war meinte ein Professioneller Inweltschützer (so nennt man heut die Kammerjäger)  Das die im Fallrohr hochkrabbeln, und dann irgendwo zwischen Dachpfannen nen einschlupf finden.

Im schlimmsten Fall zerstören Sie die Dampsperren und die ganze Dämmung säuft Dir ab.
Bis klar war, was es war habe ich damals mehrgleisig verfahren bin gegen alle Möglichkeiten (Marder, Ratten, etc. gleichzeitig vorgegangen). Lieber etwas unnötiges machen, als Zeit verlieren.

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel und schnellen Erfolg.

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit sagt mir noch das man Mäuse und Ratten ganz gut mit Nutella anlcoken kann. da stehen die drauf ! Sehr guter Köder für ne Falle.


----------



## pyro (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Oh, Ihr macht mir einen Magen... ich hab nicht mit so vielen Beiträgen gerechnet, wollte nur schnell spicken ob schon was geschrieben wurde.

Ich werde morgen alles fleissig lesen, beantworten und vielleicht schon umsetzen. Jetzt ist es aber fast 3 Uhr, das Forum ist bald dicht wegen der Speicherung und ich geh brav ins Bett.


----------



## karsten. (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Hallo

hast Du nix auf Arbeit für solche Fälle  
mach aber vorher die Kamera an  

ne im Ernst 

Mäuse lieben Schaum 
Bauschaum ist überhaupt der Geschmackshit !
Styropor oder Styrodur wird aber auch gern genommen k



> keine sichtbaren Löcher


 

wir hatten :?(haben) eine Maus im 25er Installationsrohr und der Deckenschüttung 
im Hühnerstall verschwinden sie in der gemauerten Wand ohne Loch 
(fast) 
Mörtel härtet zu langsam aus ,da arbeite ich nur mit Blitzzement 

auf dem Kriechboden sind keine ....



da sorgt der Marder für Ordnung 






ansonsten hab ich 4 Katzen und eine (gefühlte) Maus 
und 10  Lebendfallen aller Konstruktionen ... mit Nutella-keksen 

falls ich mal Eine fange , fahre ich sie auf die andere Seite vom Hausberg und lass Sie frei ! 

viel Glück auch 

mfG


----------



## Annett (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Hi Pyro.

Wenn Ihr dort über der Decke einen Hohlraum habt, wie wäre es dann mit einer kleinen Kamera (Infrarot wäre von Vorteil) die über Nacht "irgendwohin" aufzeichnet? Wenn man das mit Zeitstempel macht und Muttern hört 2 Uhr nachts wieder was, muss man nicht ewig lang im Datensumpf herum suchen. 
Technische Details/Vorschläge müssen aber andere liefern - davon hab ich leider 

Wenn die Dämmung aber bis aufs Holz herunter reicht, wirds natürlich schwieriger. Dann müsste man zunächst mal am Rand ein, zwei Bretter abnehmen und nachsehen, ob Kot oder andere Spuren vorhanden sind. :?
Das würde ICH wahrscheinlich sowieso mal machen...


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Morgen Karsten  Wir haben auch diese Süssen Teddys und deswegen keine Maus mehr ich Liebe diese Tiere auch wenn sie ab und zu einen ganz schönen Radau machen .  Lieber Marder auf dem Dachboden als Meuse die eigendlich viele Krankheiten übertragen. Gruss Reiner ----------------------------------------------------------------Auch Marder brauchen ein Heim


----------



## pyro (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Update...

Die Geräusche habe ich nun selbst gehört, es sind leise, schnelle Tapser zu hören und manchmal ein Knistern. Ich schließe einen Marder gänzlich aus und eine Ratte ebenso - aufgrund der Größe und Geräusche.

Zusammen mit meinem Cousin habe ich heute ein paar Nut- und Federbretter der Dachbalkenverkleidung entfernt und siehe da, am Übergang Hausmauer - Dachbalken befand sich auf ganzer Länge ein schlecht isolierter Hohlraum. An den Dachbalken pfiff sogar der Wind etwas rein sodass Spinnenweben wedelten.

Auf dem Mauerstoß fanden wir vereinzelt wenige schwarze, reiskorngrosse Kotstücke. Ich denke das deutet sehr stark auf eine Maus hin.

Zerfetzt war nichts von der Isolierung und sonst auch kein Schaden sichtbar.


Die Fugen und Spalten zwischen Balken, Isolierung und Mauer wurden mit PU-Schaum verschlossen - es zieht nun kein Wind mehr rein. Auf den Mauervorsprung habe ich eine Mausefalle mit Speck und eine mit Nutella gestellt, anschließend das ganze wieder provisorisch verschlossen.


Da meine Mutter Angst vor Mäusen hat ist sie jetzt vorübergehend zum schlafen in ein anderes Zimmer genau gegenüber auf der anderen Dachseite gezogen... vor 2h gabs nen Schrei... jetzt ist diese mistige Drecksmaus in dieser Dachseite, ich hab es deutlich gehört.

Vermutlich ist die Maus aufgrund unserer Montagegeräusche usw. abgehaun zwischen Bretter und Isolierung über den __ Giebel in auf die andere Dachseite.

Mal schaun was ich morgen anstelle...


@ Karsten... ich hätte im Lager und Bunker schon was da um die Maus los zu werden... aber dann fehlt auch ein Teil vom Dach und das wär noch schlechter.


----------



## karsten. (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

@pyro
Hallo
[OT]ja so ein Bild wie "rasensprengen " hatte ich auch im Kopf [/OT]


die Bauschaummethode ist wie gesagt eher als Leckerlie zu werten..

man kann aber Putzdraht (Karnickeldraht) erst in die Öffnung zuusammenknautschen , feststopfen und dann einschäumen.

petri Heil 

ps. meine Lampenleerrohrmaus ist auch wieder da


----------



## pyro (10. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Der Bauschaum dichtet wenigstens ab und wenn die Maus durchbohrt weis ich wo die reinkommt. Das Vieh ist eh grad in einem anderen Dachteil. 

Mal schaun ob ich jetzt dann noch dazu komme auf der Seite auch etwas von den Brettern zu entfernen und neue Mausefallen aufzustellen.

Derzeit ärgert mich wohl die Tierwelt, das mit dem Rasensprengen in geringerer Form könnte bald der Fall sein... hab ich doch heute einige Hügel im Rasen und einer ganz nah am Teich. Ich hoffe der macht meiner Teichfolie nix...


----------



## pyro (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Update:


Jürgen vs. Maus: 1:0  bzw. eigendlich 2:0 denn meine Mum hat mich für blöd angesehn, Mäuse fängt man mit Speck und nicht mit Nutella...

Ich meinte, wenn die Maus in die Nutellafalle geht ist ein Kuchen meiner Wahl für mich fällig... jetzt muss ich wählen welchen ich mir aussuche. Apfelweinkuchen, Erfrischungsstäbchenkuchen, Schwarzwälder...??


Jürgen vs. Maulwurf: Maulwurf wurde vor 8 Tagen mit einem Vulkan der zerplatzende Knistersterne auswirft im nassen damit es auch maximal raucht bekämpft. Es krachte und rauchte unterirdisch... seitdem kein neuer Hügel mehr... sieht bislang gut aus.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Ich habe auch 3 Maulwurfshügel am Teich. An jeder Seite einen (außer Terrassenseite) ... muß nun auch täglich schauen, ob noch Wasser im Teich ist 

Bloß gut, dass das bald ein Ende hat.

Mandy


----------



## pyro (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Wie meinst Du den letzten Satz Mandy??


Viel Spass auf der Jagd!


----------



## Moonlight (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Na der teich wird eingestampft und mit schalsteinen neu gebaut. dann holt sich der maulwurf nur beulen und kopfschmerzen


----------



## pema (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Mäuse und Ratten lieben Nutella
Nutella auf eine Erdnuss gestrichen...hmmm, jeder Nager wird da draufgängerisch und unvorsichtig.

Ich habe vor zwei Jahren diverse Versuche in dieser Hinsicht anstellen müssen. Speck...Käse...Wurst...keine Chance - aber Nutella.

petra


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Servus Mandy

[OT]





Moonlight schrieb:


> Na der teich wird eingestampft und mit schalsteinen neu gebaut. ....



Bitte eine schöne Doku daraus machen ... kannst ja jetzt Euren "alten" Teich schon vorstellen und von den eventuellen Fehlern erzählen und mit dem "Neuen" daran anknüpfen ...[/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Mandy
> 
> [OT]
> 
> Bitte eine schöne Doku daraus machen ... kannst ja jetzt Euren "alten" Teich schon vorstellen und von den eventuellen Fehlern erzählen und mit dem "Neuen" daran anknüpfen ...[/OT]



Na mal sehen,ist ja alles eine zeitfrage...und davon hab ich nicht viel. hab nur 4 wochen für das ganze projekt.


----------



## Digicat (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Maus oder ähnliches in der Dachisolierung*

Servus Mandy

[OT]Wieviel m³ soll den der "Neue" haben 

Dann lassen sich die 4 Wochen besser abschätzen 

Und wir sind schon mitten im "Neuen" Thread ...[/OT]


----------

